# Box of Cubans on Pawn Stars



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Was watching pawn stars yesterday(new episode) and some fellow found a box of pre embargo sealed belevedares. 
He found them in a trunk or something after his dads death. Looks like they were purchased during ww2. 
The guy from pawn shop, I think offered him 50 bucks, because the box was sealed. He said it was for the box, as the cigars are probably turned to dust, since not stored in a humidor. 
Fellow declined the offer. Very cool box, with all the stamps and all sealed. 

J


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I saw it too. I think they made the right choice in not buying them as they were not in a humidor since the 40s.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Saw it as well Jerry, what a shame they were not stored properly! 

The box was still neat looking, all stamps and seals intact.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

JGD said:


> I saw it too. I think they made the right choice in not buying them as they were not in a humidor since the 40s.


They showed a fact that they would have been worth around $200 per cigar if they had been kept in tact. Anyone know how close of an estimate that was?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I saw it also. I imagine the guy can probably find a collector somewhere and get a little bit more for them but I wouldn't imagine it would be too much. Shame they had not been properly stored all of those years. :frown:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

LincolnSmokes said:


> They showed a fact that they would have been worth around $200 per cigar if they had been kept in tact. Anyone know how close of an estimate that was?


That would probably be a pretty close estimate give or take a few dollars. Would have probably brought a premium at Christies Auction.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I thought I was the only one who likes that show.....


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> I thought I was the only one who likes that show.....


I love the show. IMO Chumley is the star though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I also love the show as well as American Pickers 

Storage Wars and Auction Hunters are both good as well.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I thought I was the only one who likes that show.....


it's nice watching peoples' reactions when they negotiate. very telling. helped me get 8K off my last 2 car purchases 

I can't stand the guys running the place though. especially the young stoners and the bold main dude and his stupid a$$ laugh every 3 words.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

mvorbrodt said:


> I can't stand the guys running the place though. especially the young stoners and the bold main dude and his stupid a$$ laugh every 3 words.


Tell us how you really feel Martin! ound:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Tell us how you really feel Martin! ound:


I though I just did


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I haven't seen this episode but I do like the show. You should see the store, it's unbeleivably small.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Funny thing is, I bet the next place the guy goes, the story will be, "meticulously stored at 60% humidity the EnTiRe time!" Haa


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Funny thing is, I bet the next place the guy goes, the story will be, "meticulously stored at 60% humidity the EnTiRe time!" Haa


Haha I was thinking the same thing when I saw it.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Even if the cigars are dusty, I would think they can still smoke the cigar in a pipe and get the same flavor? I donno.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Tman said:


> Even if the cigars are dusty, I would think they can still smoke the cigar in a pipe and get the same flavor? I donno.


The flavor wouldnt be nearly as good as it would have been if they were properlly maintained.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

JGD said:


> The flavor wouldnt be nearly as good as it would have been if they were properlly maintained.


True, but I would think this publicity stunt will probably gain some interest in the said item though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Was watching pawn stars yesterday(new episode) and some fellow found a box of pre embargo sealed belevedares.
> He found them in a trunk or something after his dads death. Looks like they were purchased during ww2.
> The guy from pawn shop, I think offered him 50 bucks, because the box was sealed. He said it was for the box, as the cigars are probably turned to dust, since not stored in a humidor.
> Fellow declined the offer. Very cool box, with all the stamps and all sealed.
> ...


That's why i never bought any of those old boxes. Most come from Estate sales even Nick from Gotham will tell you that. No way of tracking back to make sure they were stored properly!:mmph:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Tman said:


> True, but I would think this publicity stunt will probably gain some interest in the said item though.


Maybe, but I'm not sure why someone would try to sell a box of cigars that are unsmokable on a TV show that will be aired months down the road for publicity. I may not understand what you are saying though.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

JGD said:


> Maybe, but I'm not sure why someone would try to sell a box of cigars that are unsmokable on a TV show that will be aired months down the road for publicity. I may not understand what you are saying though.


Just saying that it might not be far fetched to think that someone will pay $500 for that content.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tman said:


> Just saying that it might not be far fetched to think that someone will pay $500 for that content.


I didn't see the box but have seen sealed boxes from the 40's and 50's fetch upwards of $1500. Now if the guy didn't make a point of saying it wasn't properly stored. Well use you imagination.:decision:


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Big fan of the show along with american pickers.

Missed last nights episode guess I am going to have to go back and watch it.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I didn't see the box but have seen sealed boxes from the 40's and 50's fetch upwards of $1500. Now if the guy didn't make a point of saying it wasn't properly stored. Well use you imagination.:decision:


That's pretty cheap for a box of that age. I have seen them go for $5,000 - $7,000 at Christies online auction. :faint:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> That's pretty cheap for a box of that age. I have seen them go for $5,000 - $7,000 at Christies online auction. :faint:


Check this out i think you shall be pleasantly surprised!
The clear Havana's are cheaper but there is a box of Pre Embargo Cuban Cifuenties for $2,500 but everything is negotiable Nick is a fair man and very honest!

http://gothamcigarmuseum.com/main.html?src=/#7,0


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

My step Father bought a ring from Rick that is awesome. Paid 600 was appraised her in Michigan for 2100. Not a bad place for deals on jewelry at least. Would love to get a rolex from them some day. I need to torrent this episode since I missed it.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Great show and good episode! i wouldnt of taken the 50 either. that was a cool box and even though cigars were unsmokable its still a nice discussion piece! my question is if you bought that box for say the 50 bucks would you open it?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ptpablo said:


> Great show and good episode! i wouldnt of taken the 50 either. that was a cool box and even though cigars were unsmokable its still a nice discussion piece! my question is if you bought that box for say the 50 bucks would you open it?


I would on the of chance I could rehydrate and I would have paid a hundred maybe two.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

ptpablo said:


> Great show and good episode! i wouldnt of taken the 50 either. that was a cool box and even though cigars were unsmokable its still a nice discussion piece! my question is if you bought that box for say the 50 bucks would you open it?


I probably would. Hell, I would probably attempt to smoke one!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

That box of Harvards almost made me laugh. The pic is pricless.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I definitely would have bought it as there's intrinsic value there in a sealed box from that era. Just like old currency, coins and stamps. Money could have been made reselling to a collector.....no problem. IMO


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, that is awesome! It's too bad they weren't in a humidor or near some source of humidity! 

I love Pawn Stars though, the stuff that comes in and out of there is incredible. That's a real piece of history right there. Shows the changing times in the United States. Thanks for sharing Jerry!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> I need to torrent this episode since I missed it.


No need to download any torrents. Watch Series Online for free, Full episodes - Watch Series

I love that site. I cach all my shows I miss durring the week, and they also list pay channel shows like Sparticus Blood and Sand, and really every other one out there.

I missed that episode of pawn stars, I falled alseep. I'm also a big fan of the show.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm surprised he didn't call in his buddy that is an expert in Pre-Embargo Cuban cigars that weren't stored properly

I watch the show, but everything is so scripted that its hard to take any of it seriously


----------

